

‎EGYPT Dial up number, just in case... Cairo Tahrir Square  - cocoon

‎00494923197844321 
User: Telecomix 
Password: Telecomix
======
cocoon
FDN dialup access +33172890150 login : toto / password: toto

0059 Username: freeisp@internet Password: internet Dial Up Number: 0844 711
0053 Username: isp@dialup Password: connect

